# Best place to buy fish online



## nate85 (Sep 17, 2018)

I was wondering where everyone buys there fish fillets online?


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 17, 2018)

I don't buy mine online. But sometimes I check prices online, then go to Sam's Club, or Costco, and buy the bagged fish there.
One place I won't buy from anymore is Walmart. Their Salmon was a huge disappointment. More like scraps with skin on it. :confused::p
But online? No, never bought fish online.:rolleyes:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2018)

I have gotten,crawfish, ducks and lobster from online sources but no fish. Just curious but what are you looking for?...JJ


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 18, 2018)

http://catalinaop.com/


This is the only place I've ordered from. Once. <Because I am not a rich man>


----------



## nate85 (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks guys, I’ve looked online but there arent any reviews listed for any of the sites. I need some walleye fillets.  I’m not one to usually buy online but there isn’t anything around for me to get


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 18, 2018)

Boing! *Walleye Filet.*


----------

